# why do i always make myself look stupid



## fyle (Sep 30, 2015)

Its my 3rd week in university and im studying computer science so we are only four girls in class. Since the majority of the class are boys we kind of feel looked down except one girl who already has friends among the boys. So these people had created a whatsapp group where we could all communicate and its been the second time that i have asked a question and every time they answer me like i was a stereotypical "stupid" girl (maybe it is because whenever i ask a question i ask it like a smarty pants and its not how want to echo). Whenever i have a question in my mind and i want to ask it i know there is something stupid in it and i cant find it but just as i press send i find my mistake aand its too late for me to not feel like ****. 

Ugh now i have to study even more to prove them wrong.


----------



## spacecow (Oct 1, 2015)

It sounds like you're only making yourself feel stupid. They probably don't really care for you (not in a bad way) and they aren't very worried about your mental abilities right now because they haven't established a connection or common ground with you yet, so to them you're just another stranger/classmate who just happens to be in this group.

If asking them **** makes you feel bad then simply google it or find it on your own its better that way because you'd retain better, Keep the group chat to see their flaws in case you want to do a social dominance over them later in your college-adult career. 

If you want to tickle the evil betch that lives inside you, you should devote all your time to study instead of worrying about them and use this as a way to motivate you to do better than them. Just keep an eye on the chat and make sure you get better grades than them, if you don't it's okay as long as you pass the class enjoy this moment because next semester this worry will be irrelevant and you will be up against a new crowd to win over.

*Some things in life are just game honey the important thing here is that you don't let yourself make yourself think you're stupid and fail, passing the course is the #1 priority anything else is just fun so don't sweat the small stuff* 

Good luck honey, may the odds be in your favor.


----------

